# Katahdin Sheep



## mustang (Nov 8, 2019)

A favorite treat of our sheep is surprisingly raisins


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 8, 2019)

Interesting!  Some of my goats love them - some won't even give 'em a sniff!


----------



## mustang (Nov 8, 2019)

Huh, that's interesting


----------

